# Achievement unlocked!!



## Zephrin the Lost (May 17, 2011)

According to the sidebar in my posts, I am Epic Level despite only having enough XP to be level 4. 

Not really a problem, i'm kind if just here to brag. 

--Z


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 17, 2011)

We're not worthy!  We're not worthy!  We're not worthy!


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 17, 2011)

Well, get on saving the world. Get you gone.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 17, 2011)

Oh look! now you're level 5!


----------



## jonesy (May 17, 2011)

It is the Chosen One! All bow down before his majesty!


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 17, 2011)

If we kill you can we become epic too?


----------



## Zephrin the Lost (May 17, 2011)

I am now an epic level cutpurse! Although today, outside the lady's room at the Children's Museum, I was more of a holdpurse while my wife changed our little girl.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2011)

I heard that happens with men when they get married. you lose your manhood!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 18, 2011)

I think as long it was a Purse of Epicness he was holding, and/or his daughter is an Epic Little Girl, he should be ok.


----------



## OnlineDM (May 18, 2011)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> I think as long it was a Purse of Epicness he was holding, and/or his daughter is an Epic Little Girl, he should be ok.




Okay, now someone has to stat up a 23rd level Little Girl monster as an epic opponent. Either that or Little Girl has to be made into a new class with epic tier support.


----------



## OnlineDM (May 18, 2011)

I guess it's time I took matters into my own hands. Behold: the Epic Little Girl!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 18, 2011)

Hee hee, awesome!


----------

